# Something to be concerned about???



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I wasn't sure where to put this, but this morning at training, Jak was acting ... well ... strange. We haven't done any bitework in 3 weeks, if that makes any difference whatsoever. I wish I had asked someone to video us, but I didn't. #-o 

First off, he didn't seem as focused on the helper as he usually is, but there were 5 other dogs around us, two of which were pretty close behind us, so that could have been part of the reason. IOW, we were in the center of a circle of 5 dogs, all of which the helper was agitating, though Jak was the only one that was actually getting to bite. 

Anyway, the biggest 'problem' was that whenever the helper would crack the whip (no matter whether he was close to Jak or next to another dog), Jak would back up and try to hide behind me, or stand with his butt against my legs. He's NEVER had a problem with the whip before, so I'm not sure where this is coming from now. He would actually stop barking and retreat when the whip was cracked. He's 16 months old now.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Can't really give you any expert advice, Kristen, but to share some empathy. Zoso was really rather "off" this morning as well. Did fine for obedience, but it took him a good minute to get into protection. Sounds like Jak was going into some avoidance like Zoso, but Zoso finally got it kicked in. Did Jak ever perk up? Zoso's had about 3 weeks off as well due to some very serious inner turmoil in our club. Brand new helper (for him) who was telling him to "bite" instead of "packen" on the long tug and about twice as many people there this morning than there usually is. He's very in tune with the emotions of people, and so maybe it just something in the air he picked up on. Didn't even bother messing with the puppy sleeve. We'll get there eventually. :roll: Probably no worries though. All adolescent boys have off days.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Maybe this was a secret dog vacation day.

I have not done bitework but mine would have strange days around that age - like they had forgot everything.

Oh, Grim also had a screwy day yesterday - totally decided he wanted to go tearing through the woods for fun instead of work. For us, I think it was a combination of a cold snap and the fact that I had not excercised him in the am.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Also a full moon.


----------

